# Frog Tails



## atrox (Jul 5, 2009)

I decided that since I retired from doing fireworks professionally that I wanted to do something fun for the 4th.  I did shows for 17 years and quit this year, to enjoy other things (like fingers).  I headed to Iowa to see a good buddy and hang out.

I think I got some water splashed on my lens' but didn't notice until I got home....  So until I clean these pics up better bear with me please.

Hyla chrysoscelis (metamorphs)






These were just about everywhere at this location.  I am just going to show off some of the pics I think came out better.































Pollywogs were still abundant too.  Notice the red tails on some of these.  Some I'm almost certain are Cricket Frogs though.


















Painted Turtles were out and about.  I don't know what happened to the quarter this one should have had?  I thought all baby turtles came with quarters!  I must have gotten jipped.







Nerodia sipedon...  I know I know how very uncommon.







juvie






DJ, little Don, pointing out some frogs and "green stuff" for us.  He's also going to take my girlfriend to a birthday party!  What a charmer this kid is.  I love herping with kids, and this kid is into it.  He's also into "sword fighting" with Cattails.






You know I'm going to figure out a way to add some inverts to a post in the Summer.













Fishing Spider












Garden spider (KUJordan where are you?)






Long Legged Fly












Captive Stuff...  


















I hope you all had a good holiday weekend, I sure did.


Justin


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jul 5, 2009)

great pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah! Love those A. tigrinum.


----------



## atrox (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, I always wonder if anyone reads these...


----------

